
Managed Databases from DigitalOcean Are Generally Available - bdibs
https://blog.digitalocean.com/managed-databases-is-generally-available-spaces-comes-to-frankfurt/
======
jeremyjh
I'm glad to see they offer point-in-time recovery right of the gate. Its still
galling to me that Google Cloud SQL doesn't offer that for Postgres. DO has
really come a long way in terms of features. I can't speak to execution and
reliability but the features + pricing alone is definitely enough to keep me
interested, and I think it can probably make some really cool side projects
work that otherwise wouldn't in terms of hosting cost.

